
A Computational fluid dynamics (CFD) workbench for FreeCAD - dragonsh
https://github.com/jaheyns/CfdOF
======
mu_sub_naught
This reminds me of the machine in Chattanooga, TN that uses a type of fluid
dynamic with wind simulation for virtual drag reduction on semi truck body
designs (computational instead of air tunnel physical mold trial).

------
throw_m239339
Nice. FreeCAD is a little buggy, but it's the best open source CAD tool out
there. I can't wait to try this workbench.

------
alpemre
Cool, any results, validation cases that we can have a look?

------
tomjuggler
freecad just keeps getting better and better.

